# Refurbished 32GB iPad on sale at sellout woot



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://sellout.woot.com/

On sale for $479.99


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

$15 cheaper than getting it directly from Apple, before taxes (which Woot! charges in Texas, and Apple charges in most states). Not bad at all. Of course, they'll probably be much cheaper a scant 4 days from now....

Edit: Woot! is the warranty provider, with a 90-day term. Better to spend the extra $15 (plus likely tax) and get the 1-year warranty from Apple. You buy from Woot! and get AppleCare, which will probably net you about the same warranty length (since these are likely considered as used by Apple, so it'd be 2 yrs from the date the original owner bought it) for about the same overall cost, assuming Apple charges tax in your state. But it's easier and less headache-y to just get it from the source.


----------

